# Forum General Penpals and Language Exchange  Hello from Moscow

## _Anna_

Hi everybody! My name is Anna, I am Russian and live in Moscow. Actually, I am looking for English native speaker to communicate by Skype. I study English for long time and I need to have more practice of it. So if you want to speak Russian with a native speaker or chat in English let's exchange our expereince  :: 
My skype name: anna_learn.

----------

